# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wielinga (Soest)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wielinga

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk von Bartheld, Soest

Adres: Prins Hendriklaan 3, Soest


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wielinga*

----------

